# Obamahive



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! I don't guess they let you in to do an inspection?

That is a good zooming lens you have too.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Any bees in it?

Also, shouldn't that be a Kenya Top Bar Hive?

Anyway, nice to see bees getting some National Attention.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I did see bees flying around it. We were at the Washington Monument getting ready to walk over to the White House when 3 of the Marine helicopters flew overhead and the middle one landed on the lawn while the other two "decoys" flew away. I wish I had been there to see the effect on the bees flight!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

do those bees have health insurance??? If not they should be included in the National Plan.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

There should be some photos of WH honey extraction in the NY Times at some point.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Does Dadant sell a "beekeeping ladder" or is the WH beekeeper taller than Shaqile O'Neill.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing...mighty tall hive stand.:scratch:

And I am glad that bees are getting national attention.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> I was wondering the same thing...mighty tall hive stand.:scratch:


This was requirement due to bee flight path out of the way of kids, dogs, and the stuff churned up when the helicopter lands. Search on this forum and Toni has explained all of this in detail


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

I, Kelly my wife, and Isabel, my daughter, had a great experience this Summer!
We helped Charlie Brandts pull some honey in June, from the First Hive.
We met Charlie in front of the White House on June 10th. 
A brief trip through security, then off through the grounds to the First Hive. 
We checked the hive's supers, pulled some nice honey (mostly basswood). 
We were filmed pulling the honey--since the White House residents are busy, 
they are able to view some grounds going-ons (our work) later--beekeeping TIVO!

After the hive work, Charlie took these nice photos of us, and we were treated to a White House tour, 
the highpoint being our delicious experience in the pastry kitchen!

Photos:
www.ibiblio.org/bees/adamf/wh


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FindlayBee said:


> Also, shouldn't that be a Kenya Top Bar Hive?


Careful there Findlay. People might get the wrong impression about you.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Great pix!
I would have to use a ladder to work that hive.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Careful there Findlay. People might get the wrong impression about you.


I had a short debate with myself over that. However, my first hive is a kenya top bar hive so...

Plus... they have an Organic Garden. Wouldn't they want to use a more natural way of keeping bees?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

FindlayBee;462214
Plus... they have an Organic Garden. Wouldn't they want to use a more natural way of keeping bees?[/QUOTE said:


> Organic? It was reported that the soil had levels of lead above the acceptable limits.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The tall hive stand is to keep the dog safe.

Check out the "helicopter" straps!
I guess a big rock or a few broken bricks would be too tacky for the White House.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Barry said:


> Organic? It was reported that the soil had levels of lead above the acceptable limits.


but they got the nice photo op of the first lady tilling the soil with school children...right before the raised beds went in!

deknow


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Did they put the hive in before or after the soil was tested?

It was suppose to be an organic garden. However, a prior resident allowed sewer slug to be used. I am not against sewer slug as fertilizer (I don't use it), but I do believe it should be tested first to make sure it isn't harmful.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FindlayBee said:


> I had a short debate with myself over that. However, my first hive is a kenya top bar hive so...
> 
> Plus... they have an Organic Garden. Wouldn't they want to use a more natural way of keeping bees?


More natural? That's not why it was developed. And I don't know why it isn't called The Peacecorp Top Bar Hive. Since that is who developed the design, because of the scarcity of materials which made it hard for the production of Langstroth equipment. The hives indigenous to many parts of Africa were the inspiration. These hives are hollow logs hung in trees.

They are often just called long hives too.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess I shouldn't have said a more natural way of beekeeping, but rather give the bees a way to form comb more natural to the bee's building techniques.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Must be Africanized !!


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

How about the pastel color choices? No queen excluder either. Any links to the official POTUS beekeeper for media statements?


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

This article says that the bees are a Maryland mixed breed bee, with known Russian and Caucasian genetics.

http://citybees.blogspot.com/2009/03/excellent-white-house-bee-adventure.html

I also ran across another article that says there might be two beehives at the White House. However, I think they are getting two hives confused with two deeps.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

It's something new that the gov has going with the bees, they fall under Obama Bee Care. Don't worry, under the new Obama bee plan you will not need a queen excluder, real change for the modern beekeeper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

broodhead said:


> It's something new that the gov has going with the bees, they fall under Obama Bee Care. Don't worry, under the new Obama bee plan you will not need a queen excluder, real change for the modern beekeeper.


I must be ahead of things. I don't use excluders either. Most of the time anyway.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

JBG said:


> No queen excluder either.


You have far superior eyesight than I have. Not sure how anyone could tell if there is a queen excluder on or not. They do come in several different styles you know. Some as thin as a piece of plastic.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, very cool.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Derek said:


> Nice! I don't guess they let you in to do an inspection?


You know, I thought there would be a little more understanding from the guard than what I observed. I told him I was qualified to work bees and could give the big guy a little free PR on the Internet, but he wasn't amused. They're all so starchy around there! I gave a friendly wave to the other guard on the White House grounds as he started walking my direction and then ran away.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Queen excluder visible-Obama marriage in trouble?- more supers in place, must need space.

http://www.time.com/time/politics/whitehouse/photos/0,27424,1905584,00.html

Also, pastel colors cutting edge defense vs. AHBs. No self respecting AHB would ever put up with such wimpy pastels and swarm to new locale.


----------

